# Northstar Dog Boxes



## Welkins (Jun 21, 2012)

Hoping to get some feedback about Northstar Dog boxes. I am going to buy a box but not sure which one yet. I like the Molded plastic because it is lighter and easier to move. I suspect it will stay cooler and warmer as it will reflect instead of conduct heat and I think it is a little cheaper. I am looking at a 3 hole slide in that is insulated, has a fan, airing lights, Louvered doors and locks, bottom storage and a 15 gal. pressurized water tank. They gave me a verbal for $3800 new. I know similar boxes with Deerskin, Mountaintop, and Ainley are heavier and more expensive. Just trying to get some feedback from folks that have owned a Northstar and how they liked or disliked it as well as those who own other boxes. I would like to see a Northstar before I make a decision. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Welkins said:


> Hoping to get some feedback about Northstar Dog boxes. I am going to buy a box but not sure which one yet. I like the Molded plastic because it is lighter and easier to move. I suspect it will stay cooler and warmer as it will reflect instead of conduct heat and I think it is a little cheaper. I am looking at a 3 hole slide in that is insulated, has a fan, airing lights, Louvered doors and locks, bottom storage and a 15 gal. pressurized water tank. They gave me a verbal for $3800 new. I know similar boxes with Deerskin, Mountaintop, and *Ainley are heavier and more expensive*. Just trying to get some feedback from folks that have owned a Northstar and how they liked or disliked it as well as those who own other boxes. I would like to see a Northstar before I make a decision. Any info is appreciated.


The price quoted is not that far off...get a quote from Ainley, you'd be surprised!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

there have been several threads..... scroll down thru the list to you see "northstar"
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/search.php?searchid=649994


----------



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

I just picked a 3 hole up a month ago just as you described. Nice box, good people, and quick delivery. I called everywhere and most were 12-14 weeks out and Northstar did mine in 3 weeks. I had them put a water tank in one of my drawers. The people are great to deal with.


----------



## John L (Sep 19, 2012)

Stay away from them! go Ainley i wish i did!


----------

